# Thermalright HR-02 (Macho)? Passiv?



## TFTP100 (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin auf der suche nach einem sehr leisen CPU-Kühler der auch noch gut kühkt und overclocking reserven bietet.

Folgende sind für mich interessant geworden:

be quiet dark rock advaced c1 (ich wollte aber auf den C2 warten...)
eben der thermalright hr 02 (oder passiv betrieb?
eine antec h2O 620, aber mit leiserem Lüfter

ich hab ein i7 870 und ne gtx 460

Außerdem hätte ich gerne genug Platz unterm Kühler für zukünftigen Ram.

Preis sollte nicht mehr als 50 sein. (außnahme kompaktwasserkühlung)

In meinem Gehäuse hab ich ungefähr 16,7cm Platz


----------



## Uter (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde einen Macho nutzen. Warum wärst du für eine Kompaktkühlung bereit mehr zu zahlen? Die Kompaktkühlungen fallen alle raus, die sind auf Drehzahlen >1200rpm optimiert und verlieren darunter gegen deutlich günstigere Luftkühler.


----------



## TFTP100 (16. Oktober 2011)

Uter schrieb:


> Ich würde einen Macho nutzen. Warum wärst du für eine Kompaktkühlung bereit mehr zu zahlen? Die Kompaktkühlungen fallen alle raus, die sind auf Drehzahlen >1200rpm optimiert und verlieren darunter gegen deutlich günstigere Luftkühler.


 
Weil ich mir nicht vorstellen kann dass 1 Kg am Mainboard gesund ist...

Kann ich den Macho dann auch (semi)passiv nutzen? Bei Computerbase hat der ja nur 63 Grad  

Test: Thermalright HR-02 Macho CPU-Kühler (Seite 9) - ComputerBase


----------



## Uter (16. Oktober 2011)

Vergleich mal die Anzahl an verbauten Kühlern mit der Anzahl von Problemen, dann kommst du zu dem Schluss, dass auch 1,5kg kein Problem ist, noch nicht mal beim senkrechten Transport im Auto, bei dem beim Abbiegen eine Bordsteinkante mitgenommen wurde. 

Was für einen Prozessor hast du denn? 

Temperaturwerte sind allgemein nicht aussagekräftig bzw. vergleichbar.


----------



## FreezerX (17. Oktober 2011)

Kann dir versicher, dass die 10N garnichts auf lange Sicht ausmachen  
Den HR-02 kannst du relativ sicher auch semi-passiv betreiben, allerdings gewinnst du sehr viele Grad allein schon, wenn du dem Kühlkörper einen sehr langsam drehenden Lüfter verpasst. Per Speedfan kannst du den originalen TY-140 leicht auf unter  650rpm bringen, und da ist er sehr sehr leise im Gehäuse.


----------



## TFTP100 (17. Oktober 2011)

Uter schrieb:
			
		

> Vergleich mal die Anzahl an verbauten Kühlern mit der Anzahl von Problemen, dann kommst du zu dem Schluss, dass auch 1,5kg kein Problem ist, noch nicht mal beim senkrechten Transport im Auto, bei dem beim Abbiegen eine Bordsteinkante mitgenommen wurde.
> 
> Was für einen Prozessor hast du denn?
> 
> Temperaturwerte sind allgemein nicht aussagekräftig bzw. vergleichbar.



Hab ich das nicht oben geschrieben?
i7 870


----------



## TFTP100 (17. Oktober 2011)

FreezerX schrieb:
			
		

> Kann dir versicher, dass die 10N garnichts auf lange Sicht ausmachen
> Den HR-02 kannst du relativ sicher auch semi-passiv betreiben, allerdings gewinnst du sehr viele Grad allein schon, wenn du dem Kühlkörper einen sehr langsam drehenden Lüfter verpasst. Per Speedfan kannst du den originalen TY-140 leicht auf unter  650rpm bringen, und da ist er sehr sehr leise im Gehäuse.



Ja so hab ich mir das vorgestellt.. Kann ich dann auch übertakten? Von 2,9 auf 4 oder is das zu viel?


----------



## FreezerX (17. Oktober 2011)

4,0GHz ist viel. Wenn du aber per Speedfan den TY-140 einen Regelbereich zwischen 0% und 90% lässt, mit Zieltemperatur schätz ich 55°C, dann dreht der Lüfter bei geringer Last quasi unhörbar im Gehäuse, darf aber bei Last auch aufdrehen, da ist der laut, bzw. sehr klar hörbar, kann jedoch die 4,0GHz vorraussichtlich gut stemmen. Sobald die Prozessortemperatur nach der Belastung wieder auf unter 55°C fällt, regelt er auf 0% Geschwindigkeit runter (das sind bei mir circa 580rpm).


----------



## TFTP100 (17. Oktober 2011)

FreezerX schrieb:


> 4,0GHz ist viel. Wenn du aber per Speedfan den TY-140 einen Regelbereich zwischen 0% und 90% lässt, mit Zieltemperatur schätz ich 55°C, dann dreht der Lüfter bei geringer Last quasi unhörbar im Gehäuse, darf aber bei Last auch aufdrehen, da ist der laut, bzw. sehr klar hörbar, kann jedoch die 4,0GHz vorraussichtlich gut stemmen. Sobald die Prozessortemperatur nach der Belastung wieder auf unter 55°C fällt, regelt er auf 0% Geschwindigkeit runter (das sind bei mir circa 580rpm).


 
Und gibt es dazu eine Anleitung oder so ich vertseh Speedfan nicht. Und läuft speedfan dann nicht immer im hintegrund?

Bringt Übertakten denn wirklich was?

Wie heiß darf der denn werden? 80? Mit boxed is meiner im idle schon 42 und so...

Und wie finde ich an meiner blenden lüftersteuerung raus, wie schnell der lüfter dreht?


----------



## FreezerX (17. Oktober 2011)

Also der Lüfter muss dann ans Mainboard angeschlossen werden. Und es gibt ein How-To für Speedfan: Hier ist er.
Man muss Speedfan zum Autostart hinzufügen (Internet hilft bei Win7). 
Wenn du das Tutorium befolgst, dann kannst du im Reiter Geschwindigkeiten einfach auf den jeweiligen CPU Lüfter klicken, dann Min. tempo auf 10% stellen, Max.tempo auf was über 70% und "Automatische Variation" Häkchen setzen. Dann noch auf den Reiter Temperaturen gehen und bei CPU als "wünschenswert" einen wert von 50°C einstellen. Oder etwas mehr oder weniger, halt so, dass im Idle der Lüfter nach wenigen Minuten wieder auf 10% Geschwindigkeit regelt.
Temperaturen unter 65°C halte ich für unkritisch, bis 80°C ist es okay. Zulassen tut die CPU noch mehr, das würde ich aber eher vermeiden.


----------



## TFTP100 (17. Oktober 2011)

FreezerX schrieb:


> Also der Lüfter muss dann ans Mainboard angeschlossen werden. Und es gibt ein How-To für Speedfan: Hier ist er.
> Man muss Speedfan zum Autostart hinzufügen (Internet hilft bei Win7).
> Wenn du das Tutorium befolgst, dann kannst du im Reiter Geschwindigkeiten einfach auf den jeweiligen CPU Lüfter klicken, dann Min. tempo auf 10% stellen, Max.tempo auf was über 70% und "Automatische Variation" Häkchen setzen. Dann noch auf den Reiter Temperaturen gehen und bei CPU als "wünschenswert" einen wert von 50°C einstellen. Oder etwas mehr oder weniger, halt so, dass im Idle der Lüfter nach wenigen Minuten wieder auf 10% Geschwindigkeit regelt.
> Temperaturen unter 65°C halte ich für unkritisch, bis 80°C ist es okay. Zulassen tut die CPU noch mehr, das würde ich aber eher vermeiden.


 
Danke für deine Antwort!
Ja dass man den ans mainboard anschleißt weiß ich schon D
Autostart find ich jetz nich so toll aber... viellcieht hol ich mir auch noch ne 6er pci steruerung da kann mit passenden adapter dann ja auch 4pins anschließen...


----------



## BK_90 (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich klink mich kurz hier dazwischen 

Kann man an den Macho auch einen echten 140mm Lüfter (also mit 140mm Bohrungen) dranbauen?

Gruß BK_90


----------



## FreezerX (17. Oktober 2011)

Soweit ich weiß sind nur bei dem HR-02 (nicht Macho) Lüfterklammern für 140mm Lüfter dabei, beim Macho definitiv nicht.


----------



## Jackey555 (18. Oktober 2011)

FreezerX schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß sind nur bei dem HR-02 (nicht Macho) Lüfterklammern für 140mm Lüfter dabei, beim Macho definitiv nicht.


 
Da der Macho extrem Preisoptimiert entwickelt wurde fallen die 140mm Klammern weg. Zur Not geht auch immer eine Bastellösung mit Kabelbinder o.ö. wenn es einen optisch nicht stört.


----------



## TFTP100 (18. Oktober 2011)

BK_90 schrieb:


> Ich klink mich kurz hier dazwischen


 
Jaja mach nur


----------



## Niza (18. Oktober 2011)

Habe meine Erfahrung mit dem Kühler gemacht 
Habe den Thermalright Macho HR 02
Damals habe ich mal ein Paar Fotos geschossen von der Montage 
Die ich Anhänge

Die Montage ist nicht so einfach
Es wird ein Langer Shraubendreher benötigt oder ein Griffsteck mit Verlängerung und Bit

*Aber Super Leise ist er schon und Kühl
Kann in nur weiterempfehlen*

*Du musst nur mit dem Arbeitsspeicher Eventuell Aufpassen *
Das er eventuell nicht passt 
Bei mir kann ich nur noch 3 von 4 benutzen da einer Blockiert wird

Kommt ganz auf dein Board an und deinen Speicher ob alle Arbeitsspeicher passen

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Uter (18. Oktober 2011)

Wenn der Lüfter am Kühler und der hintere Gehäuselüfter gegeneinander blasen, dann kostet dich das ziemlich viel Leistung.


----------



## TFTP100 (18. Oktober 2011)

Niza schrieb:


> Habe meine Erfahrung mit dem Kühler gemacht
> Habe den Thermalright Macho HR 02
> Damals habe ich mal ein Paar Fotos geschossen von der Montage
> Die ich Anhänge
> ...



Lol ich hab die gleiche Grafik wie du!

Auf den Bildern sieht mans iwie schlecht, wieviel platz muss denn das sein dass ich noch alle ram benutzen kann?


----------



## Niza (19. Oktober 2011)

Uter schrieb:


> Wenn der Lüfter am Kühler und der hintere  Gehäuselüfter gegeneinander blasen, dann kostet dich das ziemlich viel  Leistung.



Die Blasen nicht gegeneinander sondern Miteinander 
Der Hintere Bläst raus 



TFTP100 schrieb:


> Lol ich hab die gleiche Grafik wie du!
> 
> Auf den Bildern sieht mans iwie schlecht, wieviel platz muss denn das sein dass ich noch alle ram benutzen kann?



Welches Board und welchen Ram hast du den?

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Uter (19. Oktober 2011)

Niza schrieb:


> Die Blasen nicht gegeneinander sondern Miteinander
> Der Hintere Bläst raus


 So wie er im Bild angeordnet ist bläst der hintere Lüfter rein.


----------



## =LordHelmchen= (19. Oktober 2011)

Jo der Macho ist schon nen dickes Ding, habe einen auf meinem x6 und auf meinem alten Athlon x2 7850, beide in je einem Sharkoon T9 Value Gehäuse und das passt arschknapp rein.
Beim Athlon ist das sehr knapp wegen den 4 RAM Riegeln, der Lüfter stößt gegen den ersten RAM, aber solange es funzt ist es mir egal.
Aber die Kühlleistung entschädigt für alle Montage mühen, x6 unter last (1h BFBC2) 50° und der x2 1h prime 45° 

Aufm Athlon könnte man den bestimmt auch Semi passiv betreiben, jedoch mit dem x6 würd ich es nicht testen wollen, da die GraKa unter last ne menge wärme abgibt ins Gehäuse.


----------



## TFTP100 (19. Oktober 2011)

Niza schrieb:
			
		

> Die Blasen nicht gegeneinander sondern Miteinander
> Der Hintere Bläst raus
> 
> Welches Board und welchen Ram hast du den?
> ...



Ich hab ein gigabyte h55 udh2 rev 1.3 und normalen team 8gb


----------



## TFTP100 (22. Oktober 2011)

******* in thermalrights kompatibilitätsliste steht dass ich bei meinem den 1 pcieslot nich beutzen kann, und der ist mein einziger x16 :C


----------

